# eggs everyday



## kareng (Sep 4, 2008)

is it ok to give a dog scrambled eggs everyday? 
I know if a dog has an upset stomach to give it egg, but my dog seems to love egg soooo much, and i was just wondering is it ok to give her a coupleof eggs everyday. 
I havnt done so yet, but might do if there is no harm in it.


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

Raw Eggs -- Eggs are very good for dogs. In fact, they are the most concentrated, valuable form of protein that a dog can get , as long as they are cooked. Apparently, raw egg whites bind to the biotin that a dog ingests and prevents it from being absorbed. Cooked eggs do not do this. 
If you do feed eggs, it should not be more than 1 per pound of food.


----------



## kareng (Sep 4, 2008)

ahh briill. 
Gave her 2 eggs and toast this morning lol. Spoilt rotten. Dog eats a better breakfast than me!


----------



## ruby2ruby (Apr 29, 2009)

The shells are also very good as long as they are well crushed.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

GeordieBabe said:


> Raw Eggs -- Eggs are very good for dogs. In fact, they are the most concentrated, valuable form of protein that a dog can get , as long as they are cooked. Apparently, raw egg whites bind to the biotin that a dog ingests and prevents it from being absorbed. Cooked eggs do not do this.
> If you do feed eggs, it should not be more than 1 per pound of food.


Partially right!

Yes eggwhite binds with the biotin, which can stop absorbtion of protein but the egg yolk contains so much protein that it completely negates the avidin in the egg white and then some!

Fresh raw eggs are perfectly fine to give to dogs! If you are worried then feed the yolk raw and the white cooked - but if you feed all cooked you effectively destroy most of the nutrients in the egg, its just becomes a protein block.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

just found this for you:



> Many clinical nutrition books discuss biotin (one of the water soluble vitamin B complex) as being an essential nutrient which can be bound by avidin, which is found in raw egg white. This binding prevents it's absorption from the gastrointestinal tract. Fortunately cooking deactivates this effect of avidin, and egg yolk is so high in biotin content that biotin deficiency does not occur when whole raw eggs are fed.


----------



## kareng (Sep 4, 2008)

Whats that in english lol

So its ok to give the dog a couple of eggs every day as long as they are cooked? 

Reason im doing this is because she is never too fussed on her dog food. Never eats it in the morning, and at night she does eat it, but never seems fussed, so i want to subsitute her morning meal for a couple of eggs instead.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

kareng said:


> Whats that in english lol
> 
> So its ok to give the dog a couple of eggs every day as long as they are cooked?
> 
> Reason im doing this is because she is never too fussed on her dog food. Never eats it in the morning, and at night she does eat it, but never seems fussed, so i want to subsitute her morning meal for a couple of eggs instead.


Basically it means:

The problem with the egg whites is counteractedd by the properties in the yolks. So you CAN feed raw!

You can give him raw or cooked eggs, although with cooked you lose alot of the nutrients. Its personal choice! Billy likes raw eggs occasionally, but he also gets left over scrambled/boiled/poached eggs from the kids breakfasts.

When i was growing up my grandad had a cocker spaniel. He would get any cracked, broken or ultra mucky eggs from the chicken coop for breakfast! - whole and raw! He lived until he was 21 so it didnt do him any harm lol!


----------



## kareng (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks  
Great to know all that.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Mine get raw egs and the shells they love them, mind they also love a bit of scrambled egg

juliex


----------

